#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Desabafo Flytec Fiberhome / Aviso

## evandromac

Galera, 

Meu nome é Evandro, eu conduzo uma operação pequena de um provedor em Minas.

Recentemente migramos para FTTH solução Fiberhome.

A intenção deste post aqui é alertar os colegas quanto aos equipamentos comprados na flytec/py.

Depois de toda a rede implantada, fui alertado pelo pessoal da empreiteira que fez o cabeamento que certas ONU's da fiberhome estavam apresentado problemas para modo roteado, como perda de pacotes e latência estratosférica. 

Fui pesquisar na internet e achei relatos de que certos revendedores no PY de fiberhome pegam ONU's recondicionadas, fazem macumba, ressuscitam e enfiam nelas FW completamente problemáticos que - não sei como - eles mexem. Não acreditei, imaginando que somente o pessoal da fiberhome teria como mexer em seus próprios FW.

Pois bem, como sou amigo do revendedor, comprei um lote de AN-5506-01-A, para funcionar em PPPoE modo roteado.

Funciona? Funciona.

Porém, veio com FW 0509 (enquanto que o mais atual, pelo que me consta, é o 2510 ou 2512). 

Meus problemas começam com o provisionamento:

De pronto, eu quis estudar o protocolo TL1 para agilizar as ativações de modo que ao espetar a ONU no PTO ou no drop, com apenas alguns cliques numa interface web o técnico conseguisse fazer a ativação. Ok, achei os comandos, mas não achei os comandos para configurar a WAN da ONU remotamente. Posso estar com versão desatualizada do manual, mas o caso é que não tinha.

De modo que procurei outra solução, que seria no caso desenvolver uma aplicação que logasse via telnet na ONU, localmente, deixasse ela já em ponto de bala para que o técnico só espetasse ela e autorizasse (na tal interface web a ser desenvolvida), sendo que ela já viria pronta com tudo, inclusive com a porta WAN configurada pra PPPoE com login/senha/vlan e tudo o mais. 

Pois bem, aí começa. Você loga via telnet e até tem um helpzinho ali, mas você dá o comando, e dá erro. As vezes até dá que deu certo, mas aí vc vai ver, não salvou. Você dá o comando novamente seguido do comando save, dá que salvou e não salva. 

Tentei exportar via FTP a configuração teste de uma ONU para jogar em outra, nada. O FTP inicia a conexão mas não faz upload de nada, simplesmente não faz nada. Olho no log do ftp e simplesmente ele inicia o modo binário e não sobe nada.

AÍ COMEÇA MINHA DESCONFIANÇA COM A FLYTEC:

Achando que isso tudo era devido ao fw desatualizado, pressionei meu vendedor a conseguir com o pessoal da flytec o FW mais novo. Ele me mandou dois arquivos, e outros dois eu peguei no site da WDC. Nenhum funciona. Se eu tento fazer pelo WebFig todo bugado que veio nela, dá um erro lá de espaço. Se eu tento subir por FTP, o cliente da ONU inicia o download e logo em seguida solta um belo de um comando ABOR e aborta a conexão.

O vendedor me mostrou a tela de skype entre ele e o "técnico" da flytec, que, num portunhol bem lindo típico daquela propaganda "la garantia soy jo", disse que "estava ainda 'montando' o novo firmware pra colocar" . Cara, como assim o pessoal da flytec montar FW ??? Ou seja, me mandaram o 2510.bin, não consegui de forma alguma subir pra dentro da ONU, e diante da minha pressão, o cara lá soltou que "tá todo mundo usando e tá funcionando" . 

Está, mas cada ativação leva um tempo tremendo de um outro técnico via ANM2000, tempo esse que de vários minutos poderia ser reduzido pra poucos segundos se eu tivesse conseguido fazer funcionar minhas idéias na ONU com FW bugado que eu comprei da flytec.

Resumo da ópera : próxima leva vou comprar da WDC, não dá pra trabalhar dessa forma. Enquanto é mikrotik, ubnt... dava. Mas agora desse jeito, não vai dar mais. 

PS: se eu estiver equivocado em algo que tenha falado aqui, peço aos colegas que de pronto me corrijam ou critiquem.

Um abraço,
Evandro

----------


## Adilson10

OLá...Até 15 dias atrás estava trabalhando em uma empresa onde o patrão resolveu trocar o fornecedor de ONU, não tivemos problemas de inicio, até q de repente alguma ONU da rede derrubava todos os clientes de um determinado ramal e só ela ficava ela conectada, dava um trabalhão pra descobrir qual ONU derrubava as outras(mais de 5.000 mil clientes).... até que decidiram substituir todas aquelas porcaria kkk q trabalhão e os clientes quase linchando os técnicos na rua rsrs...

----------


## ShadowRed

> OLá...Até 15 dias atrás estava trabalhando em uma empresa onde o patrão resolveu trocar o fornecedor de ONU, não tivemos problemas de inicio, até q de repente alguma ONU da rede derrubava todos os clientes de um determinado ramal e só ela ficava ela conectada, dava um trabalhão pra descobrir qual ONU derrubava as outras(mais de 5.000 mil clientes).... até que decidiram substituir todas aquelas porcaria kkk q trabalhão e os clientes quase linchando os técnicos na rua rsrs...


Qual o modelo e marca de ONU estava ocasionando isso ?

----------


## ShadowRed

> Galera, 
> 
> Meu nome é Evandro, eu conduzo uma operação pequena de um provedor em Minas.
> 
> Recentemente migramos para FTTH solução Fiberhome.
> 
> A intenção deste post aqui é alertar os colegas quanto aos equipamentos comprados na flytec/py.
> 
> Depois de toda a rede implantada, fui alertado pelo pessoal da empreiteira que fez o cabeamento que certas ONU's da fiberhome estavam apresentado problemas para modo roteado, como perda de pacotes e latência estratosférica. 
> ...


Tenho algumas aqui que é exatamente o que você relatou. 
Não sobe outro firmware nem com reza brava, e algumas causando o alarm BIP8 ou simplesmente perdendo sinal, substitui e resolveu o problema. 
Exemplo: Power Meter medindo -24.30 e a ONU -29.92 ~ -31.40. Substitui a ONU e detecta -24.70. Varias veio assim.

----------


## avatar52

Aqui uso algumas compradas na Flytec, mas somente em bridge (tive tantos problemas com ela roteado que desisti).

Vou verificar amanhã cedo qual a versão do firmware (que pre ser sincero não reparei).

----------


## evandromac

> OLá...Até 15 dias atrás estava trabalhando em uma empresa onde o patrão resolveu trocar o fornecedor de ONU, não tivemos problemas de inicio, até q de repente alguma ONU da rede derrubava todos os clientes de um determinado ramal e só ela ficava ela conectada, dava um trabalhão pra descobrir qual ONU derrubava as outras(mais de 5.000 mil clientes).... até que decidiram substituir todas aquelas porcaria kkk q trabalhão e os clientes quase linchando os técnicos na rua rsrs...


Aqui ontem uma dessas parou de subir o PPPoE. Nem tentava autenticar, nada. Eu olhei, configuração correta, mas o serviço na WAN caiu e não levantava mais. Só trocando. ONU marcada pra devolução/RMA já. É brincadeira...

----------


## evandromac

> Qual o modelo e marca de ONU estava ocasionando isso ?


Fiberhome AN-5506-01-A, hardware A8G.

----------


## evandromac

> Tenho algumas aqui que é exatamente o que você relatou. 
> Não sobe outro firmware nem com reza brava, e algumas causando o alarm BIP8 ou simplesmente perdendo sinal, substitui e resolveu o problema. 
> Exemplo: Power Meter medindo -24.30 e a ONU -29.92 ~ -31.40. Substitui a ONU e detecta -24.70. Varias veio assim.


Hum. Bom saber, vou ficar de olho nisso.

----------


## evandromac

> Aqui uso algumas compradas na Flytec, mas somente em bridge (tive tantos problemas com ela roteado que desisti).
> 
> Vou verificar amanhã cedo qual a versão do firmware (que pre ser sincero não reparei).


É isso que me revolta. Deveria funcionar isso! Pq no meu caso, eu quero uniformizar aqui a estrutura, com a ONU fazendo PPPoE antes do roteador do cliente. Eu já tinha lido isso mesmo na net. E quero acreditar (posso estar sendo ingênuo) que isso seja uma maracutaia entre china/py, e que ONU's compradas de forma legalizada e direta, funcionem. ;(

----------


## albinogenivaldo

Pessoal compro na Flytec desde que comecei com fibra a media de 2 anos, já tive
alguns dos problemas relatados acima, sempre resolvi por aqui mesmo, as vezes buscando informações na lista fiberhome e até aqui mesmo no Under, as poucas vezes que pedi ajuda ao suporte deles fui atendido, na Flytec a troca de uma mercadoria com defeito é infinitamente mais prática do que no Brasil.

A um tempo atrás tinha onu com problemas sim, pegamos remessas assim, quem acompanha a lista fiberhome vê o empenho do Osny para resolver todos esses problemas que aparecem.

Pode ser desesperador ver a empresa parada ou parando por problemas em equipamentos, e não ter o suporte imediato, portanto é bom pensar nisso no momento da implantação, temos que ter a consciência que a empresa é especializada em vendas não em suporte técnico.

----------


## netuai

mas afinal, estou iniciando com ftth, tem algum modelo de onu que seja bom pra fazer pppoe, queria ja com wifi, pra diminuir custos

----------


## evandromac

> Pessoal compro na Flytec desde que comecei com fibra a media de 2 anos, já tive
> alguns dos problemas relatados acima, sempre resolvi por aqui mesmo, as vezes buscando informações na lista fiberhome e até aqui mesmo no Under, as poucas vezes que pedi ajuda ao suporte deles fui atendido, na Flytec a troca de uma mercadoria com defeito é infinitamente mais prática do que no Brasil.
> 
> A um tempo atrás tinha onu com problemas sim, pegamos remessas assim, quem acompanha a lista fiberhome vê o empenho do Osny para resolver todos esses problemas que aparecem.
> 
> Pode ser desesperador ver a empresa parada ou parando por problemas em equipamentos, e não ter o suporte imediato, portanto é bom pensar nisso no momento da implantação, temos que ter a consciência que a empresa é especializada em vendas não em suporte técnico.


Aí é que está: comprando da flytec, a gente não tem suporte de lado nenhum. Nem da flytec (pq eles acabam alegando isso, que só vendem) e nem da fiberhome (que alega que, como comprou de um lugar que não é autorizado por eles, não dão suporte). 

O X da questão e até o motivo pelo qual eu criei o desabafo, foi justamente pra alertar sobre esse ponto. Comprando da flytec, pelo menos equipamentos da FIBERHOME que tem essa política de não colocar as coisas online, como por exemplo a Mikrotik faz, você está por si só. Pq a flytec vende o negócio bugado, e depois fala pra vc se virar pra resolver.

Comprando com nota da WDC, pelo menos ela (suponho eu) deve te dar todo o suporte...

----------


## cleuzo

Quando esses problemas acontecem com alguem experiente ja é um desastre, com quem esta começando é trágico.
Isso de fibra esta relativamente facil, tecnicamente e financeiramente, mas problemas sempre aparecem e ai que falta suporte.

Antes de comprar tem que se considerar o pós venda da empresa ou uma assessoria.

----------


## evandromac

> mas afinal, estou iniciando com ftth, tem algum modelo de onu que seja bom pra fazer pppoe, queria ja com wifi, pra diminuir custos


Eu já pesquisei isso também, tem a HG260 (acho que o nome é esse) mas tem uma gambiarra pra fazer funcionar. 

Porém estou optando por usar separado mesmo.

----------


## evandromac

> Quando esses problemas acontecem com alguem experiente ja é um desastre, com quem esta começando é trágico.
> Isso de fibra esta relativamente facil, tecnicamente e financeiramente, mas problemas sempre aparecem e ai que falta suporte.
> 
> Antes de comprar tem que se considerar o pós venda da empresa ou uma assessoria.


Justamente. Durante muito tempo comprei deles mikrotik, mas agora que estamos mudando e isso está acontecendo, estou considerando comprar do autorizado com nota e tudo pra ter um suporte melhor, uma vez que a fiberhome online praticamente está na idade da pedra, você tem que se virar em listas, fóruns... num monte de lugar que o pessoal compartilha experiência. Essa da fiberhome centralizar o suporte nos revendedores autorizados em cada país é uma droga.

----------


## Adilson10

Olá ShadowRed, nem me lembro, mas segue imagem, trabalhamos pouco com ela depois foram removidas da rede.
Usávamos a marca FIT e a Think, nunca deram trabalho!

----------


## TsouzaR

Flytec vende um monte de lixo descartado por operadoras chinesas, assim como ocorre no Brasil com as Askey descartadas pela Vivo, como o @*Zeroberto*, da Digistar, bem disse no outro tópico (https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=188453). Uma hora funciona, outra não; não é equipamento para rede em produção.

----------


## evandromac

> Flytec vende um monte de lixo descartado por operadoras chinesas, assim como ocorre no Brasil com as Askey descartadas pela Vivo, como o @*Zeroberto*, da Digistar, bem disse no outro tópico (https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=188453). Uma hora funciona, outra não; não é equipamento para rede em produção.


Isso! Li que pegam isso, dão um tapa e vendem como novo, bem como também pegam coisas que foram rejeitadas na linha de produção e revendem como novo. A máfia começa lá na China e parece que eles tem contato com pessoal do PY, leia-se, flytec. Aí vem essas merda tudo bugada pra gente... nisso vc pega o manual original da AN-5506-01-A é uma tela, e olha a da sua ONU, onde deveria por exemplo, estar "press here to reset ONU" tá assim "reset_onu_prompt" , um trabalho porco!

----------


## viatel

> Isso! Li que pegam isso, dão um tapa e vendem como novo, bem como também pegam coisas que foram rejeitadas na linha de produção e revendem como novo. A máfia começa lá na China e parece que eles tem contato com pessoal do PY, leia-se, flytec. Aí vem essas merda tudo bugada pra gente... nisso vc pega o manual original da AN-5506-01-A é uma tela, e olha a da sua ONU, onde deveria por exemplo, estar "press here to reset ONU" tá assim "reset_onu_prompt" , um trabalho porco!




Não existe isso, a china produz em grande escala, eles não vão perder tempo com isso, nem reparar aparelhos eles tem tempo, o tempo que vao perder abrindo uma ONU eles fabricam 10 novas. 

O problema não é o lote e nem o fornecedor, é problema de hardware mesmo.

----------


## evandromac

> Não existe isso, a china produz em grande escala, eles não vão perder tempo com isso, nem reparar aparelhos eles tem tempo, o tempo que vao perder abrindo uma ONU eles fabricam 10 novas. 
> 
> O problema não é o lote e nem o fornecedor, é problema de hardware mesmo.


Bom, eu não posso provar. O que posso dizer é que onde há fumaça, há fogo. Muita gente fala a mesma coisa e o fato do pessoal da flytec falar "estou montando o firmware" é, no mínimo, estranho. Na realidade a gente não disse que a chinesada mexe nas ONU, mas sim que o pessoal do py está revendendo onu recalchutada/rejeitada como nova.

----------


## avatar52

> Eu já pesquisei isso também, tem a HG260 (acho que o nome é esse) mas tem uma gambiarra pra fazer funcionar. 
> 
> Porém estou optando por usar separado mesmo.


Não sei até que ponto compensa usar essas ONUs "completas". Hoje estou usando somente ONU em bridge e roteadores WiFi da Mikrotik.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Não existe isso, a china produz em grande escala, eles não vão perder tempo com isso, nem reparar aparelhos eles tem tempo, o tempo que vao perder abrindo uma ONU eles fabricam 10 novas. 
> 
> O problema não é o lote e nem o fornecedor, é problema de hardware mesmo.


Você usa FiberHome? Comprou do py já ? Comprou de fornecedor oficial já ?
Precisamos de informações de quem trabalha com isso, achismo não serve. 
Aqui já peguei varias ONUs com as gravações em inglês ridículas de tão mal feitas.

----------


## viatel

> Você usa FiberHome? Comprou do py já ? Comprou de fornecedor oficial já ?
> Precisamos de informações de quem trabalha com isso, achismo não serve. 
> Aqui já peguei varias ONUs com as gravações em inglês ridículas de tão mal feitas.


Não uso e nem comprei, só digo que não existe isso de perder tempo recondicionando ONU´s ou qualquer outro equipamento de assinantes, devido ao preço pra eles produzirem é muito baixo, a produção lá é coisa de outro mundo. 

Se for uma OLT até que compensa eles reformarem e venderem como nova, *mas onu´s não isso com certeza!*

Pesquisei as reclamações de quem está reclamando e o que está bem claro é que existe uma falha de hardware, não de software, pois falam que quando trocam por outro modelo funcionou normal.

É como se fossem as CPE´s da elsys 5.8 que se desconectavam do pppoe sem explicação e não teve nenhum firmware que resolveu, a solução pra elas foi o lixo mesmo!

----------


## ShadowRed

> Não uso e nem comprei, só digo que não existe isso de perder tempo recondicionando ONU´s
> 
> Pesquisei as reclamações de quem está reclamando e o que está bem claro é que existe uma falha de hardware, não de software, pois falam que quando trocam por outro modelo funcionou normal.


Sério mesmo que você vai ficar afirmando isso de algo que não conhece, nunca usou e apenas tem informações de uma pesquisa na internet ?

Bom continuando o assunto, tenho aqui em mãos dois modelos da AN5506-01-A hardware A8G.
A do PY com inscrições e marcações em chinês está com software em inglês, mas como o amigo informou no início do tópico, não aceita atualização nem com reza.

O mesmo modelo e hardware adquirido aqui, que vem com manual e inscrições em inglês, aceita atualização e tem um ganho em dbm de 1~3 em relação as do PY. 
Verifiquei também que ela emite em média 2.4~2.9 dbm na saída de forma mais uniforme.
As do PY oscila muito entre 1.8~2.6 dbm na saída.

Estou com um lote de 100 ONUs da PY e um lote de 150 aqui do fornecedor. As oficiais com nota ainda não apresentou problemas.

Todo restante é o modelo somente bridge AN5506-01-A hardware A9G. Essa possuo 700 em uso e apresentou pouco rma, o único inconveniente é ter que reconfigurar roteador do cliente para pppoe quando ele reseta.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Não sei até que ponto compensa usar essas ONUs "completas". Hoje estou usando somente ONU em bridge e roteadores WiFi da Mikrotik.


Qual modelo da Mikrotik está usando de roteador para da um custo benefício legal ?
Estou usando o roteador tp-link WR840N PRO, ele aceita personalização do firmware e tá custando 12,50 dores apenas.

----------


## avatar52

Atualmente estou usando o modelo hAP Lite e estou testando as hAP Mini.

----------


## evandromac

> Não uso e nem comprei, só digo que não existe isso de perder tempo recondicionando ONU´s ou qualquer outro equipamento de assinantes, devido ao preço pra eles produzirem é muito baixo, a produção lá é coisa de outro mundo. 
> 
> Se for uma OLT até que compensa eles reformarem e venderem como nova, *mas onu´s não isso com certeza!*
> 
> Pesquisei as reclamações de quem está reclamando e o que está bem claro é que existe uma falha de hardware, não de software, pois falam que quando trocam por outro modelo funcionou normal.
> 
> É como se fossem as CPE´s da elsys 5.8 que se desconectavam do pppoe sem explicação e não teve nenhum firmware que resolveu, a solução pra elas foi o lixo mesmo!


Se você prestar atenção, em nenhum momento eu acusei a fiberhome de atuar junto à flytec de maneira deliberada para ela, fiberhome, ganhar em cima disso. O que eu estou dizendo é que, embora eu me recusasse a acreditar de início, vem fazendo cada vez mais sentido uma suspeita que circula no meio de que chinesada desonesta + pessoal do PY tem uma máfia para vender ONU rejeitada/descartada como nova. O fato de eu ter um lote de várias dezenas de ONU que não aceitam comandos, não apresentam as mesmas telas do manual oficial, não salvam configuração, estão com os prompts incompletos, só corrobora ainda mais essa suspeita que não é só minha. Por qual motivo a fiberhome iria vender um hardware com a FW toda bugada se não for maracutaia de terceiros ? 

Eu tenho aqui inclusive um lote de ONU (comprado do mesmo revendedor da flytec) que o corpo tá duma cor e a parte da frente, de outra!

----------


## evandromac

> Sério mesmo que você vai ficar afirmando isso de algo que não conhece, nunca usou e apenas tem informações de uma pesquisa na internet ?
> 
> Bom continuando o assunto, tenho aqui em mãos dois modelos da AN5506-01-A hardware A8G.
> A do PY com inscrições e marcações em chinês está com software em inglês, mas como o amigo informou no início do tópico, não aceita atualização nem com reza.
> 
> O mesmo modelo e hardware adquirido aqui, que vem com manual e inscrições em inglês, aceita atualização e tem um ganho em dbm de 1~3 em relação as do PY. 
> Verifiquei também que ela emite em média 2.4~2.9 dbm na saída de forma mais uniforme.
> As do PY oscila muito entre 1.8~2.6 dbm na saída.
> 
> ...


Então. Com certeza essa máfia existe, agora estou mais convencido que nunca. Basta pegar a tela do manual original da ONU e comparar com essas que vieram do PY. 

E outra, em 2015 um engenheiro postou na lista do registro.br que quem precisasse de qualquer manual da fiberhome ele fornecia. Eu vi isso em 2017 e pedi. A resposta foi que, por ordem da Fiberhome, que era pra eles não passarem mais nada, pois ela estava combatendo a importação ilegal de produtos deles que estavam chegando no PY originados de telecoms chinesas. Tiro print dessa resposta pra quem duvidar.

----------


## ShadowRed

Esse modelo apresenta exatamente o que o amigo reportou. E não acho um firmware que atualize ela, simplesmente aborta a atualização.


Firmware RP0509 que vem nelas.

----------


## PortaNET

> Esse modelo apresenta exatamente o que o amigo reportou. E não acho um firmware que atualize ela, simplesmente aborta a atualização.
> 
> 
> Firmware RP0509 que vem nelas.


Boa noite vamos lá...

Existem sim bastantes problema s com as ônus princialmente as plus que fazem pppoe A8G hardware, se pegarem a nova e. Conectar direto no PC e acessar a webif irão ver de.PRI.eira que a memoria dela já esta em 95% pois só tem 8Mb de flash, enquanto as vendidas no Brasil vem com 128mb flash, as de 8mb do py não atualiza porque a memoria não cabe o tamanho do firmware novo, não são equipamentos desenvolvidos e adequados para o nosso pais pois quando esquenta devido ao calor elas travam e os serviços não funcionam direito enquanto que na China a temperatura media e de 22graus aqui passa dos 30, já tive casos de ônus estarem a 48graus fervendo e travando.

Em relação a customização do firmware e possível sim customizar o firmware linux das ONU basta descompactar o bin original e efetuar o disassembly do código, e recompilar com o patch necessário no firmware, o problema esta no hardware eu decompilei código e patches updates que corrigia o mesmo bug no mesmo fiware de 1 ONU modelo com 3 tipos de hardware diferente. Para quem estiver acima do nível Nutella no linux , basta pegar o firmware original e descompactar no binwalk, e recompilar de novo com firmware modkit.

Enfim eu confirmo e afirmo que existem bugs e hacks possíveis a serem explorados nos equipamentos da Fiberhome só não deixem o acesso remoto habilitado nas ONU com IP publico nos clientes porque o pau come com o usuário gpon no telnet pois vem pré embutido no firmware e dai para a frente com o rootkit exploit certo excalar os privilégios root no dispositivo e customizar o código de acordo com as necessidades do atacante

----------


## ShadowRed

> Boa noite vamos lá...
> 
> Existem sim bastantes problema s com as ônus princialmente as plus que fazem pppoe A8G hardware, se pegarem a nova e. Conectar direto no PC e acessar a webif irão ver de.PRI.eira que a memoria dela já esta em 95% pois só tem 8Mb de flash, enquanto as vendidas no Brasil vem com 128mb flash, as de 8mb do py não atualiza porque a memoria não cabe o tamanho do firmware novo, não são equipamentos desenvolvidos e adequados para o nosso pais pois quando esquenta devido ao calor elas travam e os serviços não funcionam direito enquanto que na China a temperatura media e de 22graus aqui passa dos 30, já tive casos de ônus estarem a 48graus fervendo e travando.
> 
> Em relação a customização do firmware e possível sim customizar o firmware linux das ONU basta descompactar o bin original e efetuar o disassembly do código, e recompilar com o patch necessário no firmware, o problema esta no hardware eu decompilei código e patches updates que corrigia o mesmo bug no mesmo fiware de 1 ONU modelo com 3 tipos de hardware diferente. Para quem estiver acima do nível Nutella no linux , basta pegar o firmware original e descompactar no binwalk, e recompilar de novo com firmware modkit.
> 
> Enfim eu confirmo e afirmo que existem bugs e hacks possíveis a serem explorados nos equipamentos da Fiberhome só não deixem o acesso remoto habilitado nas ONU com IP publico nos clientes porque o pau come com o usuário gpon no telnet pois vem pré embutido no firmware e dai para a frente com o rootkit exploit certo excalar os privilégios root no dispositivo e customizar o código de acordo com as necessidades do atacante


Mas o manual dela em chinês vem com temperatura de funcionamento entre -5 ~ 45 graus celsius.


Qual a temperatura de funcionamento das voltadas para o cenário brasileiro?

----------


## PortaNET

> Mas o manual dela em chinês vem com temperatura de funcionamento entre -5 ~ 45 graus celsius.
> 
> 
> Qual a temperatura de funcionamento das voltadas para o cenário brasileiro?



Assim como existem fabricantes de tecnologias rádio que informam nos datasheets que o seus produtos de transmissão conseguem longas distancias de mais 200km e na verdade nem com antena de 2.4m de 41dbi em visada limpa chega a 100Km...

nem tudo o que os fabricantes escrevem no manual acontece no cenário real... a verdade é que em certas regiões igua o centro oeste onde a temperatura média no dia a dia supera os 3x graus.. as ONU em locais fechados ultrapassam muito facilmente os 48graus de temperatura.. e por algum motivo "hardware design" acima dessas temperaturas os dispostivos não trabalham muito bem.. resumindo o barato sai caro......


Obs.. experimenta retirar a flash de 8Mb e coloca uma flash de 128Mb igual a versão desenvolvida para o Brasil. e tenta atualizar a versão de firmware mais recente.. cheguei a encontrar na china firmwares para as versões A9G RP0521

irei postar o link mais tarde para baixar todos os firmwares das onu chinesas,

----------


## ShadowRed

> Assim como existem fabricantes de tecnologias rádio que informam nos datasheets que o seus produtos de transmissão conseguem longas distancias de mais 200km e na verdade nem com antena de 2.4m de 41dbi em visada limpa chega a 100Km...
> 
> nem tudo o que os fabricantes escrevem no manual acontece no cenário real... a verdade é que em certas regiões igua o centro oeste onde a temperatura média no dia a dia supera os 3x graus.. as ONU em locais fechados ultrapassam muito facilmente os 48graus de temperatura.. e por algum motivo "hardware design" acima dessas temperaturas os dispostivos não trabalham muito bem.. resumindo o barato sai caro......
> 
> 
> Obs.. experimenta retirar a flash de 8Mb e coloca uma flash de 128Mb igual a versão desenvolvida para o Brasil. e tenta atualizar a versão de firmware mais recente.. cheguei a encontrar na china firmwares para as versões A9G RP0521
> 
> irei postar o link mais tarde para baixar todos os firmwares das onu chinesas,


Se puder enviar o link agradeçamos.

----------


## evandromac

> Esse modelo apresenta exatamente o que o amigo reportou. E não acho um firmware que atualize ela, simplesmente aborta a atualização.
> 
> 
> Firmware RP0509 que vem nelas.


É justamente o mesmo modelo do meu lote.

----------


## evandromac

> Boa noite vamos lá...
> 
> Existem sim bastantes problema s com as ônus princialmente as plus que fazem pppoe A8G hardware, se pegarem a nova e. Conectar direto no PC e acessar a webif irão ver de.PRI.eira que a memoria dela já esta em 95% pois só tem 8Mb de flash, enquanto as vendidas no Brasil vem com 128mb flash, as de 8mb do py não atualiza porque a memoria não cabe o tamanho do firmware novo, não são equipamentos desenvolvidos e adequados para o nosso pais pois quando esquenta devido ao calor elas travam e os serviços não funcionam direito enquanto que na China a temperatura media e de 22graus aqui passa dos 30, já tive casos de ônus estarem a 48graus fervendo e travando.


Obrigado pelas informações. Isso corrobora que comprar ONU da fiberhome do PY é um péssimo negócio, conforme estamos discutindo aqui neste post.




> Em relação a customização do firmware e possível sim customizar o firmware linux das ONU basta descompactar o bin original e efetuar o disassembly do código, e recompilar com o patch necessário no firmware, o problema esta no hardware eu decompilei código e patches updates que corrigia o mesmo bug no mesmo fiware de 1 ONU modelo com 3 tipos de hardware diferente. Para quem estiver acima do nível Nutella no linux , basta pegar o firmware original e descompactar no binwalk, e recompilar de novo com firmware modkit.


Tenho ciência disso. Tanto é que o pessoal da flytec faz isso. Eu nunca duvidei que pudesse ser feito, apenas questionei o fato de ter que PRECISAR ser feito, ainda mais pelo pessoal da flytec. De todo modo, rodar ferramenta de engenharia reversa, estudar o código de máquina, procurar o patch, aplicar, recompilar, testar, eventualmente no processo perder algumas ONU... isso tudo é uma tarefa que foge ao escopo de atuação de 99% dos provedores que estão presentes no brasil. Essa demanda só se justifica se vc acaba de receber um lote de 10.000 ONU com fw bugado e precisa fazer funcionar pq não pode devolver as peças... caso contrário, é mais fácil devolver e comprar legalizado. De qualquer forma, só quem precisaria fazer isso seria a própria fiberhome. Se nós, em algum momento, precisarmos fazer tudo isso, alguma coisa está errada.




> Enfim eu confirmo e afirmo que existem bugs e hacks possíveis a serem explorados nos equipamentos da Fiberhome só não deixem o acesso remoto habilitado nas ONU com IP publico nos clientes porque o pau come com o usuário gpon no telnet pois vem pré embutido no firmware e dai para a frente com o rootkit exploit certo excalar os privilégios root no dispositivo e customizar o código de acordo com as necessidades do atacante


Foi bom você ter tocado nesse assunto. Nessas ONU bugada com fw 0509 A8G, você não consegue derrubar o serviço telnet, tem mais essa. Então a dica é: usem todas como bridge mesmo e faça o PPPoE no roteador até comprar uma ONU que não tenha sido fruto de maracutaia. Ou se você precisar mesmo usar com PPPoE, crie uma regra no firewall que bloqueie acesso a todas as portas baixas em todas as interfaces do seu provedor...

A bem da verdade, eu tenho uma suspeita com relação a esses FW vindos da China nessas ONU, e a suspeita é com relação à comprometimento de segurança mesmo. Porém só devo falar quando tiver mais provas, estou estudando, se minha suspeita se confirmar, crio um tópico novo aqui.

----------


## evandromac

> Assim como existem fabricantes de tecnologias rádio que informam nos datasheets que o seus produtos de transmissão conseguem longas distancias de mais 200km e na verdade nem com antena de 2.4m de 41dbi em visada limpa chega a 100Km...
> 
> nem tudo o que os fabricantes escrevem no manual acontece no cenário real... a verdade é que em certas regiões igua o centro oeste onde a temperatura média no dia a dia supera os 3x graus.. as ONU em locais fechados ultrapassam muito facilmente os 48graus de temperatura.. e por algum motivo "hardware design" acima dessas temperaturas os dispostivos não trabalham muito bem.. resumindo o barato sai caro......
> 
> 
> Obs.. experimenta retirar a flash de 8Mb e coloca uma flash de 128Mb igual a versão desenvolvida para o Brasil. e tenta atualizar a versão de firmware mais recente.. cheguei a encontrar na china firmwares para as versões A9G RP0521
> 
> irei postar o link mais tarde para baixar todos os firmwares das onu chinesas,


Olá, amigo,

Eu ainda não abri nenhuma ONU dessas pra ver. A troca do CI da memória flash aqui é fácil ? 
Pq se não envolver mexer com solda ou microsolda, e se o CI de 128MB for fácil de encontrar, pode valer a pena. Em caso contrário, repito o que disse acima, melhor devolver, ou colocar como brigde amargando o prejuízo (já que o modelo anterior que só funciona bridge é mais barato um pouco).

O resumo da ópera é, sem dúvida : não comprem ONU da flytec. Comprem ONU's legalizadas de representantes da fiberhome no Brasil.

----------


## ShadowRed

A questão é simples, consegue atualizar elas apenas com procedimentos via softwares? Se sim blz. Caso precise mexer com hardware fica totalmente inviável, tendo em vista a demanda de um provedor hoje para atender clientes etc. 
Agora se tiver um firmware que consiga atualizar nesse modelo apenas via software é outra história.

----------


## evandromac

> A questão é simples, consegue atualizar elas apenas com procedimentos via softwares? Se sim blz. Caso precise mexer com hardware fica totalmente inviável, tendo em vista a demanda de um provedor hoje para atender clientes etc. 
> Agora se tiver um firmware que consiga atualizar nesse modelo apenas via software é outra história.


Não atualiza. Nem por FTP nem pelo webfig. E parece que sem a troca do CI da memória flash não vai atualizar, pois o firmware mais novo não cabe. 

É o que eu disse, se tiver de mexer em hardware é melhor usar como bridge o restante do lote e nunca mais comprar da flytec. 

Tem funcionado bem com PPPoE, mas configurar tudo pelo ANM2000 atrasa demais o processo de ativação , coisa que poderia ser otimizada em 900% se estivesse tudo ok.

----------


## avatar52

Aqui faço tudo pelo ANM, é possível fazer tudo via Web sem entrar em conflito com o ANM? Poxa, assim é ótimo!

As atualizações de ONU (quando realmente preciso) faço via ANM também.

----------


## evandromac

> Aqui faço tudo pelo ANM, é possível fazer tudo via Web sem entrar em conflito com o ANM? Poxa, assim é ótimo!
> 
> As atualizações de ONU (quando realmente preciso) faço via ANM também.


Oi, Avatar52, dá sim, cara.

Tem algumas discussões aqui no underlinux a respeito. A OLT aceita comandos via protocolo TL1, já tem gente fazendo integração e provisionamento desta forma. 

A minha idéia é usar isso pra acelerar o processo. Caso eu estivesse com uma ONU com FW funcional nas mãos, também daria para fazer uma aplicação para entrar nela localmente via telnet, configurar quase que inteira pra chegar no cliente, conectar, autorizar via WEB e pronto.

Já a atualização de FW é uma boa fazer em lote pelo ANM mesmo, se não for essas bombas de flytec cuja memória flash é menor que o arquivo de atualização rs

----------


## avatar52

Entendi Evandro, a respeito do TL1 já tenho sistema que está fazendo essa integração pra nós. Eu pensei que fosse direto na WEB da ONU, rsrsrsrs.

----------


## evandromac

> Entendi Evandro, a respeito do TL1 já tenho sistema que está fazendo essa integração pra nós. Eu pensei que fosse direto na WEB da ONU, rsrsrsrs.


Ah, tá, não... a fiberhome ainda precisa pastar bastante pra simplificar o processo diretamente pra nós assim. rs

----------


## evandromac

> Entendi Evandro, a respeito do TL1 já tenho sistema que está fazendo essa integração pra nós. Eu pensei que fosse direto na WEB da ONU, rsrsrsrs.


Aproveitando o ensejo, ô Avatar, você está usando sistema proprietário ou disponível no mercado? O MK Solutions usa essa integração, mas achei a mensalidade muito salgada. Aqui uso routerbox, acho que teria essa funcionalidade à parte, mas ainda não testei esse módulo.

----------


## avatar52

Eu estou usando o MKSolutions aqui.

----------


## edmarmega

> Olá ShadowRed, nem me lembro, mas segue imagem, trabalhamos pouco com ela depois foram removidas da rede.
> Usávamos a marca FIT e a Think, nunca deram trabalho!


Isso é Epon não é Gpon, o que o pessoal ai ta reclamando é das GPON

----------


## emilidani

> Aí é que está: comprando da flytec, a gente não tem suporte de lado nenhum. Nem da flytec (pq eles acabam alegando isso, que só vendem) e nem da fiberhome (que alega que, como comprou de um lugar que não é autorizado por eles, não dão suporte). 
> 
> O X da questão e até o motivo pelo qual eu criei o desabafo, foi justamente pra alertar sobre esse ponto. Comprando da flytec, pelo menos equipamentos da FIBERHOME que tem essa política de não colocar as coisas online, como por exemplo a Mikrotik faz, você está por si só. Pq a flytec vende o negócio bugado, e depois fala pra vc se virar pra resolver.
> 
> Comprando com nota da WDC, pelo menos ela (suponho eu) deve te dar todo o suporte...



Prezados , a FLYTEC e a maior distribuidora de America Latina, a WDC compra deles varias linhas de produtos. A FLYTEC tem donos Brasileiros . Só para se informarem.

----------


## evandromac

> Prezados , a FLYTEC e a maior distribuidora de America Latina, a WDC compra deles varias linhas de produtos. A FLYTEC tem donos Brasileiros . Só para se informarem.


Isso não muda nada.

----------


## Bruno

Bom vou falar aki 
trabalho com fiberhome a algum tempo 
tive problema com onu da flytec da wdc, ou seja eram lotes com problemas 
E pode se fazer a firmware sim a fiberhome disponibiliza o SDK para seus clientes com o SDK vc modifica o que quiser, falo isto pq já ajudei o Osny com alguns firmware, algumas onu vinha com o ppp bugado e isto se resolvia via software, porém tem algumas onu que vem com problema de hardware que quando trabalhava em router o cpu dela fritava, moral da historia parei de trabalhar com ela em router somente em bridge

----------


## avatar52

Eu desisti de usar FiberHome como roteado, tive inúmeros problemas. Hoje só bridge.

----------


## evandromac

> Bom vou falar aki 
> trabalho com fiberhome a algum tempo 
> tive problema com onu da flytec da wdc, ou seja eram lotes com problemas 
> E pode se fazer a firmware sim a fiberhome disponibiliza o SDK para seus clientes com o SDK vc modifica o que quiser, falo isto pq já ajudei o Osny com alguns firmware, algumas onu vinha com o ppp bugado e isto se resolvia via software, porém tem algumas onu que vem com problema de hardware que quando trabalhava em router o cpu dela fritava, moral da historia parei de trabalhar com ela em router somente em bridge


Bruno, então a Fiberhome disponibiliza SDK para os clientes ? Isso pra mim é uma faca de dois gumes. Esse tipo de tecnologia tem de ser fechada. Aí acontece essas cagadas que estamos vendo no FW 0509, um fw mexido, talhado, pra caber numa flash que não consegue segurar o FW "bom" e original... onde já se viu uma empresa pegar e dizer para seus clientes: tá aqui o SDK, tá aqui nosso código, mexam à vontade... pqp, é de cair o c* da bunda.

----------


## evandromac

> Eu desisti de usar FiberHome como roteado, tive inúmeros problemas. Hoje só bridge.


Ehehehe. Minha mais nova descoberta é que essa ONU em PPPoE mesmo com as portas devidamente desviadas, tudo testado, firewall configurado... não funciona sistema de câmeras para acesso externo via celular! Só funcionou colocando em bridge...

É mole ? Pena que a Parks é tudo tão caro, se não fosse, jamais teria investido em fiberhome. E a dificuldade de achar documentação? Por um lado, segundo nosso amigo mais acima, eles fornecem o SDK pros caras mexerem à vontade... e por outro, ficam de frescura pra disponibilizar os manuais técnicos!

----------


## Bruno

> Ehehehe. Minha mais nova descoberta é que essa ONU em PPPoE mesmo com as portas devidamente desviadas, tudo testado, firewall configurado... não funciona sistema de câmeras para acesso externo via celular! Só funcionou colocando em bridge...
> 
> É mole ? Pena que a Parks é tudo tão caro, se não fosse, jamais teria investido em fiberhome. E a dificuldade de achar documentação? Por um lado, segundo nosso amigo mais acima, eles fornecem o SDK pros caras mexerem à vontade... e por outro, ficam de frescura pra disponibilizar os manuais técnicos!


eles disponibiliza o SDK pra tirar da responsabilidade deles em fornecer uma firmware de qualidade

----------

